# my new Samoyed Kody



## Huskylover (Feb 27, 2009)

After months of searching ive finally got my new samoyed Kody, he is 2 years old and so well behaved


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's beautiful, where did you find him?


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

He's gorgeous .


----------



## Huskylover (Feb 27, 2009)

weirdly somewhere a few miles for me after travelling hours to visit a few, a lovely couple had to give him up as their older samoyed had become ill and aggressive with kody because he was constantly bugging him to play


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hes beautiful, I had a Sammy I rescued when he was 3 1/2 too had him for nearly 9 wonderful years, Beautiful dogs with even more beautiful temperaments.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Huskylover said:


> weirdly somewhere a few miles for me after travelling hours to visit a few, a lovely couple had to give him up as their older samoyed had become ill and aggressive with kody because he was constantly bugging him to play


well done to you!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I love these dogs - have researched these a lot lol.  xx

Am so pleased he's found you - he's gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Huskylover said:


> After months of searching ive finally got my new samoyed Kody, he is 2 years old and so well behaved


Love him. Can't wait to get our pup "Lumi" later in the spring ;-)


----------



## mrsbinks (Feb 26, 2013)

Huskylover said:


> After months of searching ive finally got my new samoyed Kody, he is 2 years old and so well behaved


He's beautiful, lucky you for finding him, ive just lost my beloved samoyed and miss him so much, i hope one day to have another. he was a rescue and im sure i will have another rescue.
Please keep us updated to how hes settling in. x


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

So beautiful! x


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful boy


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

ILOVEHIMILOVEHIMILOVEHIMILOVEHIMILOVEHIM!!!!!

I have to wait until next year :O 

xx


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your lovely boy 
.......and well behaved........bonus!


----------

